# Which of your 4 functions intrigues you most?



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

To elaborate on my question, of your 4 functions, which do you find yourself directing the most attention (positive or negative) towards or spending most effort/time analysing?
I'm not asking which you _use _the most. 
Have you noticed yourself asking more questions about a particular function? Perhaps it particularly confuses, fascinates, or mystifies you. 

I've noticed how the majority of my questions here in the forum are about my inferior function - Fe, to be precise.
It's like a puzzle I know I can't solve, an entity I can't control - and that only makes me more interested.

So, please vote...and give details if you wish.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

ENFP - Secondary function first, and then after that, Primary Function. I have a tendency to use my Fi a lot, especially to try and understand people or get a feel for them.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

Inferior Si. Still not quite sure what it does for me. Tert Fe is a close second.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Fi is an enigma. Then Se. Otherwise I'm pretty acquainted with my dominant and auxiliary functions.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Dominant Ni. It's as slippery as a newborn pup and as enigmatic as the Source of Creation. I can't look at it directly because then it disappears.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Honestly, I usually think of my functions as axes rather than discrete functions, so it's pretty hard to say.

Perceiving functions must work together. Judging functions must work together. I'm most interested in the interplay, since we're never really using just one or the other.

I'm definitely more interested in my Dominant-Inferior axis, though. I'm also interested in Ni-Se, but not so much Ti-Fe.

I guess I'm more focused on how we see the world than how we judge it. It really seems more important to me, for some reason.

Or... maybe it's just that Ti-Fe looks all wrong to me. Mostly Fe. Fe doesn't look right at all! Fi is sort of cool--you've got Hi-Fi, Wi-Fi, the Master Sword spirit Fi... And honestly, T pretty much goes with any vowel. It's versatile like that. But Fe? It reminds me of 'feh', and that's not a nice word at all. :|


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Tertiary 'cause it comes out every now and then but it's still unfamiliar. So it's like, ooh, random funky moment.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Easily my inferior, it is mysterious to me. I wonder why it's the least intriguing to most... maybe it's like that sort of fear or defensiveness that I have when encountering it.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

My dominant Introverted Feeling
I'm constantly wondering why it exists and what it's worth to humanity.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

My inferior Si. It's like a pop up book from hell.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

My Ne. Could be dom or aux, can't tell.

It's like a cardboard cutout I have yet to see the shape of. Although I'm sure I have it, I can't tell whether it is my lens or a lesser part of me.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Inferior Fe (I pronounce it in my head as Fee, just like Fi - I know which is which, so it doesn't bother me XD).

I know how I think usually. I don't really need to think about that more. Ne is interesting too, but still pretty familiar and easily observable. Si, again, is interesting, but I haven't thought much about it, and at the moment at least it seems I don't need to. 
But Fe causes most of my problems, and I don't know how to handle it. So it's interesting, and I'm interested to see how it comes out at different times.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Tertiary Ni. I'm already very familiar with auxiliary Se, finding myself interpreting my "Se world" and adding spiritual interpretations that can go along well with it.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Tertiary Te. The only reason for that is that thus far it is the one I am currently exploring. All of the functions and how they work together within ENFP is extremely intriguing. But I can't find as much on tertiary Te out there, so it is a bit of a mystery. Naturally, I am now curious and all about getting down to the bottom of it.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Tertiary Si. WTF is this supposed to do?


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Intrigued by all four; in a different way for each. I voted "inferior" though, because it "particularly confuses, fascinates, or mystifies", yeah. That would be easy because it's Ni anyway. =P But then Se is also interesting... what is weird about it, it seems to me it's such basic simple stuff so I'm most intrigued by how inferior Se can come out in people. Then Ti is intriguing because I seem to try and pull it into conscious at times via an actual conscious decision and that seems to go against the theories floating around here. Fe is also interesting to me in how it goes against Fi so much.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

Ni, Se....wow, the level of 'pain in the ass' that these two can bring borderline on the astronomical, but I've learned that they depend on each other....if my Ni function has nothing to intuit and play with from my Se's desire to collect new, exciting experiences, I am bored beyond ALL belief...Ni, is just more of a 'cerebral' function I guess.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

My dominant. I think the dominant is most important as the other functions are just branches and off shots from that. All the other functions serve the purpose of the dominant function and they are all interconnected to the dominant first and foremost. That being said the functions that fascinate me the most from an informational objective stand point would probably be Ni and Si in the dominant position of those types. But in terms of my functions and what makes me an INFP, understanding Fi comes first


----------



## Marianna (Jun 15, 2012)

Dominant Fi because it's the most difficult to explain. Personally speaking, I find all introverted functions (Fi, Ni, Si & Ti) interesting in a way, and would like to understand more about how they exactly work.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

Ne auxiliary.

I like it but it also tends to scare the shit out of me.


----------



## dipshoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi, im new here. Altough not new to MBTI. After a long time studying MBTI, i mostly fit the description of ISTP. 

The inferior function is by far the one that drains me the fastest. And because of that, i'm very curious as of why that is. It also gives me a rush when connecting with, well, mostly girls, but also other people who seems to have Fe dominance in their behaviour. So it's like a two-edged sword, i want it, but it drains me, leaving me sometimes with a headache.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Fi/Te axis is the most interesting to study and understand
Since that defines me.
The conflict is great, but lately I've noticed that the chasm has narrowed a bit.
So there is progress being made.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

My tertiary Ti. 

Wow.

Much analyzing
Many sense
Very truth

And ofcourse with it, its stubborness to give in to others ideas/what have you's unless fully proven and completely logical. If not, keep on stubbornly bsing onward, because I am very right, obviously. Since it makes 100% sense to me.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Yomotsu Risouka said:


> Honestly, I usually think of my functions as axes rather than discrete functions, so it's pretty hard to say.
> 
> Perceiving functions must work together. Judging functions must work together. I'm most interested in the interplay, since we're never really using just one or the other.
> 
> ...


Oh _yeah? _

What about fey?

Or fem...bot?

Or feline?

Or fearless?

Or...

Or... Ferglaaarrghh!

Ti intrigues me. I analyze and study it, because I want to be able to put it into words. Words fail, because it's beautifully complex. I both admire and envy the INTP who puts good use to his or her Ti.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I voted for my auxiliary, which is Ne for me. 

My dominant function (fi) is too familiar to be intriguing.
My tertiary (si) isn't particularly interesting to me, I just kind of associate it with stressful situations. Although I rather like indulging the fi-si combination and am a little intrigued by that.
My inferior... (te)... I hate.

But Ne. It isn't my dominant, and it's not usually a conscious thing, but it's always informing my dominant or my other functions. I like the way it colours things in the background. It helps me with my art, it helps me understand people and situations in a way that makes life more interesting. It gives me hope in a weird way because it means the end of boredom and stagnancy, and boredom/stagnancy means death. Lol.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Dominant Ni. 

WTF, brain? Why won't you tell me how you know this crap? Why won't you work on command?


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

Inferior Ne. My Si, Fe, and Ti are all strong and I am very comfortable with each of them. I see a lot of use in my Ne, though, and make a point of exercising it, but it still is strange to me. I usually prefer to do so in little brainstorming with my wife (ENTJ) where I focus mainly on Ne and Ti with her Ni and Te, and that works out pretty well.


----------



## kinks (Dec 1, 2013)

I voted in favour of my dominant Ti (for obvious reasons).

But now that I think about it, the subject I'm currently planning my career in (the psychology of human sexuality and relationships, human mating patterns, etc...) tends to revolve around my inferior Fe. For an INTP, I would say I've developed my Fe quite well in the past few years because I'm constantly using my Ti to make sense of my Fe. I think because my Fe is my weakest function, it seems the most mysterious to me, and therefore I'm constantly driven by my urge to master it.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I went with auxiliary Ti. Makes my explanations of things sound awesome. Ne rules but when it is dominant you get used to it and know some problems and oddly enough - limitations that can have.
Fe might be the least interesting but I generally use it for entertainment, comic relief, and a way to attempt getting along with others.
Si would be more fun if too much didn't stress me. The impressionist side of it is intriguing.

Ni and Se fascinate me a lot. Being in my shadow makes it even more fascinating. And their creativity is sort of more original at times - Ne just takes a new spin on an already done and familiar idea.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Fi is my tertiary function, but it intrigues me more than Se, as my inferior is linked to my dominant, so I'm kinda used to it's crappy functionality. Fi it's my failed attempt of having a moral compass, and it supports my choices, but it also can be rash for judging that I dislike someone, and even if the reason seems to be nonsensical, I try to understand how it works. I also think that it began to be more active now that I'm older, so before I wasn't too aware of it's existence.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm used to my dom and aux and know how to make good use of them.
My inferior is somewhere in the background, and I let it be for now since first I need to deal with my tert.
I'm currently working on 'getting' it and learning how to incorporate it into my everyday life in a healthy way... So yeah, I voted tert.


----------



## TheBlueFeline (Sep 11, 2013)

Dominant Fi 

I dont understand it at all sometimes xD


----------



## shlaraki (Apr 19, 2011)

Fe and Ti are the functions I've been focusing on the most. They help me understand myself and others significantly better. 

I need to learn how to activate the appropriate one. I've been getting myself into some uncomfortable situations whenever I allow my weak Ti to take over.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Definitely the inferior. It sometimes feels like struggling to grasp how I would possibly function with it in the dominant spot.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

ENFP here & Introverted Sensing(Inferior) intrigues me the most. It amazes me the way it's able to relate to things & make odd random connections.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

The inferior Fe runs hot/cold and I'm find myself either all in and trying to empathize with friends/family in the moment ... or completely detached and withdrawn from the other person if I'm busy with something else. When the latter occurs, there's a conscious rejecting / abandoning quality that not only removes the other person from the equation but also the self; inferior Fe repels both person and real-self away from each other. Sometimes I wonder if the dominant function actually develops out of a response to the inferior due to early childhood experiences.


----------



## Anfie24 (Dec 25, 2013)

My auxiliary function of Te.

A repressed Te is my first indication that I have depression.
When I have it, I'll lose all of my drive to engage in Te-oriented activities, which I normally derive great amounts of pleasure from.

I'm currently suffering with depression, and I'm really missing the energy of Te.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

None of them. My mind if boring. =P


----------



## Feathers Falling (Sep 5, 2012)

SnowFairy said:


> It was hard to pick between my dominant Si and my auxiliary Te. I find them equally fascinating. The way Si works is still kind of mysterious to me, but it makes so much when I look back on just how much my past has influenced my decisions. Si also affects how I take in information.* I notice every little detail about people and things, and I'm hyper aware of my surroundings. *I also really like the dynamics of Te and how it helps me to think quickly and speak in a clear, direct manner.


This baffles me O.O

DARN YOU INFERIOR Si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> This baffles me O.O
> 
> DARN YOU INFERIOR Si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hahaha! :tongue:

I've since realized I'm actually an ESTJ. My Te is definitely a little stronger than my Si, but my Si still works in the same way that I had mentioned before.

Now the function that I find most baffling is my inferior Fi. I'm still trying to figure out how it works and why.


----------



## A. Sydney Vance (Dec 21, 2013)

My inferior function, Fe. 

When I analyze my past for difficulties, I find they typically revolve around a misunderstanding or miscommunication with others, or a fear of social failure.


----------



## UniversalTruth (Dec 27, 2013)

My completion function (auxiliary Ne) fascinates me the most. I believe Ne is an advancement over the emotion of Surprise, and in the completion role Surprise takes on the behavioral reaction of Examination. My Ne drives me to constantly examine the world, looking for vague tendencies and directions.


----------



## Ice_Queen (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been most fascinated with my auxiliary, Ne, for a while now. But now I'm moving onto learning more about my dominant: Ti (and how I can use it most effectively).

I like that Ne gives me a sense of wonder and excitement for the unknown. When I'm shifted into Ne mode (for whatever reason), I get enthusiastic and optimistic. It's quite interesting and feels good.


----------



## xSly (Nov 24, 2013)

Dominant Ni without a doubt.

It never ceases to amaze me. I also feel as though I have so much to thank because of it.

In fact, Ni is like the force to me


----------



## Chas23 (Sep 25, 2012)

Inferior. I find Se fascinating, and I enjoy it when I'm around Se doms.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

I am only really interested in Ne. I like Ti, but I just think that it needs to chill out and relax a bit more.


----------

